# What's you emergency makeup?



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 3, 2005)

Imajine you have a little makeup bag and you have it kept to one side to grab and take with you when you're in a rush and have to quickly apply your makeup on the way or when you get to wherever you're going.
The makeup bag contains things that you know will make you look great ANY day, you won't have ages to apply it and think of different ways to blend and make the colours work so it has to be stuff that you know like the back of your hand, it might not make you look as colourfull and different as you want but it's enough to make you feel great and confident.

What would be in that makeup bag of yours?

For me it would be

*A little tub with enough Lush Enzymion moisturiser for 1 or 2 uses to mattify my skin.
*Same for Lush Enchanted Eyecream.
*Fix + sprayed all over 3/4 times so that foundation can go on really quickly but flawlessly
*Studio Tech applied with Body Shop Brush
*Select Cover concealer put on roughly and left to set for awhile and then patted and blended in.
*Blot powder in medium/dark applied all with Body Shop face brush over including over eyelids as this will make them look more groomed with the absence of eyeshadow.
*Maybelline Sky High Curves mascara in black
*Mac lipliner in Hover all over lips with clear cheap gloss over it or just any medium toned coloured gloss.
*UD blush (the pinkier one) or Bourjois bronzey looking blush.

If i had a little bit more time then UD PP on lids and then the lightest shade in the Dior Incognito eyeshadow pallete all over eye area and the light brown shade all over lid.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 3, 2005)

* Studio Fix in NC15, I simply love SF, makes my oily, acne-prone skin instantly better looking
* black khol pencil, to draw eyes on ^^
* MAC e/s in Plumage (almost black blue-green) and Carbon (matte black)
* Q- Tips to apply e/s
* Artdeco Eyeshadow Base (makes every eye MU last longer!)
* lipbalm (don't have a fav brand yet, every balm I have is only blah)
* black Mascara (same as with lipbalm)
* Oyster Girl Lipglass, my fave lipstuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* MAC Eyebrow Pencil in Velvetone

if the bag was big enough I'd take my 2 MAC Brushes #266 with me (one for eyebrows, one for eyeliner), one #219 instead of Q-Tips, my self blended blush and #129 brush for applying it


----------



## Onederland (Sep 3, 2005)

blotting paper and YSL Touche Elcat. Thats all i need. Hahaha...


----------



## Insomiac (Sep 3, 2005)

Mine would be:

- Fix+
- Studio Fix (C35)
- Studio Finish Concealer (A MUST!)
- Blot Powder (Medium Dark)


----------



## stevoulina (Sep 3, 2005)

*Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral
*MAC Blot Powder in Medium
*L'Oreal Blush Delice in 02 Rosy Cheeks
*Seventeen Silky Shadow in ? (a beige color)
*Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
*Maybelline Lash Expansion Mascara in Very Black
*Maybelline Lash Expansion Waterproof Mascara in Soft Black
*Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Nude Lustre


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2005)

At the bare minimum;

Brow Set in Clear 
Select Cover-Up concealer in NW25 
Lipgloss in Viva Glam V 
The grab kit that lives in my travel bag contains the above items plus;

Eyeshadow in Cork 
Eyeshadow in Raizin 
Eyeshadow in Brule 
Pro Lash in Coal Black 
Blot Powder in Medium 
Matte 
Powerpoint in Engraved 
Lipstick in Underground


----------



## user2 (Sep 3, 2005)

* Clinique Moisture Surge Extra cream
* Studio Tech NC15
* MSF in Stereo Rose
* Pigment in Deckchair
* Pink Papillon e/s
* Mascara X
* Lipgelée in Slicked Pink

And that's about it...


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2005)

for me:

studio fix or blot powder
MSF in stereo rose
VG V l/g

and i'm done


----------



## Cedar (Sep 3, 2005)

Moisturizer with SPF15
NC15 Studio Fix
whatever mascara I'm into at the time; right now it's Maybelline Full N' Soft
Stila Shadow Pot in Honey, because I can apply it with my fingers
Teddy e/k
Wonderstruck l/g
NARS Torrid blush


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Face & body N9
*tan ray e/p
*maybeline dark brown brow pencil or stud brow pencil
*prescriptives false lashes mascara
*follie e/s
*chestnut l/p
*mad cap l/g
*format blush
*109,190,222 and another one i can't remember
*blot powder in deep dark
 if I can t at least have these I'd rather wear nothing at all! cause I'm just as pretty without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 3, 2005)

Strobe cream for sure.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 4, 2005)

My burts bees beeswax lipbalm


----------



## Shawna (Sep 4, 2005)

chap stick and concealer *runs and hides*


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

*studio tech
*blot powder in light
*fix +
*Zoom Lash (black)
*Phloof! e/s
*swish e/s
*c-thru lipglass
*Foolish me blush


----------



## breeps (Sep 4, 2005)

- Studio Finish concealer
 - MF Lash Lift mascara
 - Vincent Longo Everbrow
 - MAC Stubborn Brown powerpoint
 - NARS Penny Lane cream blush
 - blotting sheets


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 4, 2005)

CG TruBlend foundation
MAC or CG bronzer
Rimmel black eyeliner
Any lipgloss


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 4, 2005)

+ Chanel Sienna Bronzing powder
+ M.A.C. Fibre Rich Mascara
+ M.A.C. Love Nectar Lustreglass
+ Carmex
+ Elizabeth Arden Espresso Powder pencil


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 5, 2005)

thats so funny! i have a makeup bag that i have ready to go whenever something comes up. Here are its contents:

MAC Strobe Cream
MAC Moistureblend NW20
MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
Shimpagne MSF
Petting pink TLC
BLot powder medium
my #187 brush
Duck powerpoint liner
Smashbox brow tech
Diiorshow mascara

just the essentials..no eyeshadow is necessary for emergencies


----------



## procrastinator (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_chap stick and concealer *runs and hides*_

 
Hahaha yeah, pretty much the same here...chapstick, MAC Engraved power point, Maybelline Volum' Express Turbo Waterproof mascara.  Go us! =P


----------



## EndNeverComes (Sep 6, 2005)

-Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizer
-MAC Blot Power
-Physician's Formula Lash-in-a-tube mascara
-MAC rayothon lipglass

those are the essentials!!!!!! and maybe a little bronzy blush. gosh i love that lipgloss


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 7, 2005)

Bobbi Brown lip tints & MAC Bronzing stick in Rose d'Or. Or my UD cool shimmer stick in Biker. But the lip tints are lovely; they may not sound glam but they're fab (and they have SPF 15).


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 7, 2005)

This is what I usually bring when I know I'll be away for at least a day or two and if I'm in a hurry:

-Clinique stay matte powder in stay beige
-MAC Shadestick in Shimmersand
-My MAC pallette that has:
      *Shroom
      *Star Violet
      *Concrete
      *Sweet Lust
-Maybelline Volumous Mascara in Black
-Mary Kay lip balm
-Nars blush in Deep Throat
-Clean and Clear Blot Sheets


----------



## xiahe (Sep 8, 2005)

+ MAC Blacktrack fluidline 
+ Prestige waterproof eyeliner pencil (or soft blend kohl liner - both in black)
+ Beautiful Iris e/s
+ Satellite Dreams e/s
+ Bare Canvas paint
+ Tutti Dolci lipgloss (Angel Food Cake, Lemon Merengue, or Apple Torte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## mima (Sep 9, 2005)

when i'm in a rush all i do is mascara and lipbalm.

i already have a bag like that. it has a core set of stuff always in it, and a rotating guest list.

core set:

YSL Faux Cils Mascara (black)
YSL Touche Eclat (#3)
Lancome Artliner (Indigo Sparkle)
Revlon Moistrous l/s in plum wet
Mac blushcreme in ladyblush
Clinique tinted superbalm in grape
Mac belle azure e/s

Here's the rotating guest list

a couple of veluxe pearl e/s
any 1 of my NARS blushes/Mac Variety blush/any 1 of my MAC creme blushes
at least 3 of my MAC lipglasses and 2 of my revlon superlustrous lipglosses
a couple of dior lipsticks


----------



## blackkittychick (Oct 12, 2005)

delete


----------



## sigwing (Oct 12, 2005)

~Clinique Superpowder
~Origins tube concealer
~black Definicils mascara
~a neutral eyeshadow quad, or one of my MAC holiday palettes with a good selection
~nude lipliner & the hardest decision: which tube of lipstick!!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Oct 12, 2005)

My Emergency makeup is little... hehe.  I've finally gotten to the point where i don't need foundation! yes!  goal for this year is completed!
but its :
            *MAC Golden Refined Bronzer (heh, or is refined golden? i get confused)
            *MAC Shimpagne Mineralized Skinfinnish
            *MAC Plink! or Bare Venus lipstick
            *MAC LoveNectar Lustreglass <3
            *MAC Honesty and Goldbit eyeshadows
            *Maybeline XXL Voluminous (sp? haha) Mascara

And i'm all done! Heh.  This is usually my morning routine... With a lil bit of MAC Mouisture Fix <3 lol


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 12, 2005)

At all times I bring:

Blot powder
Nars Orgasm blush
Powerpoint eye pencil in Engraved
Lip conditioner

That's all I really need to survive the day.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 13, 2005)

mac moisturecover concealer
ysl touche eclat
mac fix+
nars laguna bronzer
mac peachykeen blush
mascara
shu curler
chanel sesame glossimer or mac tinted lip conditioner


----------



## visivo (Feb 25, 2006)

heee i was thinking about starting a thread like this myself! But I will just add to this one.

I have a tiny bag that I sort of rotate depending on whether Im actually wearing makeup etc. 

Generally it is moisturecover nw15 for emergency pick-me-up like after work when I look tired but i need to go out directly after. 

Zia sea tonic aloe toner comes in this 2oz spray bottle that is super convenient and just wakes my face up and moisturizes perfectly. 

I generally follow that with blot powder in medium on my forehead 

Scharffenberger Lip ganache is a stapleeee, and sometimes I carry l'occitane tinted shea butter balm in mûre sauvage for color, lips and cheeks.

The only thing I really wear every day is mascara, and I don't ever carry it around.


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 25, 2006)

I carry around makeup in my purse 90% of the time (and of course, the 10% I don't have it, I really need it). I usually have:

- Some type of lip balm
- Wonderstruck l/g and/or VGV l/g
- Studio Tech NW20
- Wet 'n Wild black eyeliner
- Olive Trend Palette


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 25, 2006)

I carry around my:
-Lip Conditioner in Pink Pink to Make the Boys Wink
-Fibre Rich Lash All Black
-Clear Lipglass

And I always have moisturiser on.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 27, 2006)

Studio Fix nw20
Pleasureful Blushcreme
Mascara
TLC in Watermelon


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't leave the house without...

*Revelon skinlights illusion wand
*No7 pressed power
*YSL touche blush
*Maybelline great lash mascara
*Max factor silk gloss
*Bourjois eyebrow pencil

I could also do with
*eyelash curlers
*deckchair pigment
*rimmel eyeliner in brown


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 27, 2006)

My emergency makeup lives with my brushes-in the brush clutch
NW 15 pot concealer
NW 20 pressed powder
Mascara X
Viva Glam V Lipglass
this my be cheating, but my neutrals palette


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 27, 2006)

Today I slept in WAAAY over my alarm and almost missed my midterm. Here's what I did in about 5 minutes (usually I take forever with my makeup so this was a huge accomplishment):

-clarifying lotion (Clinique)
-moisturizer (Clinique)
-powder.
-trio of physician's formula e/s in Baked Sands (kind of blah but it gets the job done in record time).
-random dark brown liner
-mascara! (this would be my must-have item if I had to choose just one).
-blistex on my lips as I'm dashing out the door.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 27, 2006)

-- Studio Fix
-- Stereo Rose MSF
-- Uberpeach Chromeglass


----------



## afterglow (Feb 27, 2006)

- Studio Finish w/ fingers
- Studio Fix w/ 182 kabuki
- Bronze e/s w/ 228 mini shader
- Sophisto l/s


----------



## litlaur (Feb 28, 2006)

Honeylove l/s
Neutrogena Vanilla Replenish balm
Studio Fix
Smashbox Brow Tech
Concrete e/s
Naked Lunch e/s
Mulch e/s
Retrospeck e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Stereo Rose MSF (actually, I'd probably be terrified to carry this around and would end up using the l/s for blush)
266
239
187


----------



## Lushstar (Feb 28, 2006)

I would put my Select SPF 15 foundation, Studio Stick Concealer (no matter how well rested I am I still have those dark circles under my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Deckchair pigment, Naked Lunch, Mascara X and Babied Lacquer.


----------



## inlucesco (Feb 28, 2006)

Benefit georgia palette (soooo useful for days when I don't want to think about makeup)
Studio fix foundation
mascara and a brown eyeliner
Tarte cheek stain
MAC lipglass in Adventurous


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 28, 2006)

I always moisturise with Afterlife and Enchanted Eye cream from Lush, so I'd take with me:
MAC Bare Canvas paint
Biotherm Open Eyes mascara in brown
Biotherm Forget It (lightest shade)
MFS Ceylon for blush and e/s
L"Occitane Rose Bonbon lipgloss or Lush Lite Lipbalm

I only need some blotting powder paper because my Bourjois powder leaks terribly


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 28, 2006)

studio tech
vincent longo orbit dusk trio
brush
definicils
petticoat
star bronzer de ore
small sample of lancome moisturizer


----------



## nenalinda27 (Feb 28, 2006)

I always carry a bag incase I wake up late.  It contains 
studio tech
4 pan palette of shroom, era, sable, and honesty 
239 se brush
224 se brush
Coffee eyeliner
c thru lipglass
zoom lash mascara
Golden bronzer w/ 129 sh brush


----------



## User34 (Feb 28, 2006)

HMM....Depends where i'd be going in a hurry.
But I guess
* Tempting tillie tlc
*BE in medium
*a powder brush
*mascara
*mac bronzer


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 28, 2006)

let's see:

random lippie
max factor or bourjois mascara
engraved powerpoint
blot powder in medium
my shattered stereo rose.
concealer


----------



## lindseylouike (Mar 1, 2006)

Clinique pore minimizer instant perfector
BE light 2 fndtn
Milani luminous blush (I'd say my Stereo rose MSF, but I don't take that out of the house, I'm afraid it'll break)
Shadows: Shroom, patina, honesty, retrospeck, BE good fortune glimmer
Mascara: Clinique or Lancome gwp


----------



## Dena (Mar 1, 2006)

hmm I've been using the following lately, for small trips and quick makeup

* YSL Touche Eclat
* Clinique Long Pretty Lashes
* Chanel ombre eau in Source/MAC Satin Taupe + Vanilla
* Pout Flush Blush in Peachy Passion/ Sweet William blushcreme
* Blistex lip balm/Helena Rubinstein Collagenist lip zoom
* NARS Turkish Delight, Slicked Pink lipgelee, Sweetie lipstick

But really, If I'm in a hurry I do Touche eclat, mascara and lip balm and that's it  I do need mascara.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 1, 2006)

Engraved Powerpoint
Shu Uemura - Fiber Extension Mascara
Cheery Blushcreme
Vaseline - Petroleum Jelly
Jellybabe Lipgelee


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 1, 2006)

My Studio Fix and Blot Powder
Lorac Lotsa Lash Mascara 
C.O. Bigelow Ultra Mint lipbalm
Goldie lipgloss in Velveteen (also good as cheek stain)
MAC lipgloss in Viva Glam V
Chanel black eyeliner
Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker
Loreal True Match concealer (on me, the light/medium color is sheer perfection)

That's pretty much it...


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

Select Cover concealer, Select Tient, Bronzer, Lipgloss, Mascara and Liner with my 266 brush.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

for me: studio tech+(select cover-up)+fibre rich lash+slicked pink lipgelée+some pink-peach blush
or: (blot medium)+select cover up+benefit get even+Fibre rich lash+lipgelée or lustreglass pinkarat+MSF petticoat


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

blotting paper, Lust l/g, Nylon and Sumptuous Olive e/s, Milani Luminous blush and 2000 Calorie mascara


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 11, 2006)

i would say


studio fix 
stilleto e/l
zoomlash
refined golden bonzer
miss dish l/s
or any lip gelee


that would be in my grab bag just because i would rather a smooth complextion and dark lashes over anything else


----------



## hungrychild (Mar 17, 2006)

NC15 moistureblend foundation
Iridescent Powder in Silver Dusk
Pink Opal Pigment
Myth Lipstick
187 brush
213 brush


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

I would have to have:

Studio Moisture Fix
Select SPF 15 Foundation in NW20
Deckchair Pigment
Mascara X
Pinkarat Lustreglass
Petticoat MSF

oh...and a mirror


----------



## alurabella (Mar 28, 2006)

MAC concealer
chapstick
and my WONDERFUL Cover Girl Fabulash mascara!!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 28, 2006)

mine are:
benetint
lucky jade shadestick
lustreleaf e/s (or swimming depending on my mood)
lightning touch by the body shop (although when this runs out i want touche eclat)
benefit dandelion
bit of mascara 
and im good to go!

thats what im planning on taking with me when i go to leeds festival this year, along with some spf 15+ moisturiser so i dont end up with a red nose like last year!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

fun post!  
  	something to fill my brows in - I go between so many products...hard to say!
	Prestige Total Intensity liner in Bold Brown for my upper waterline (my daily look)
  	MUFE Full Cover concealer
  	Milani HD lip color in Romantic Rose
  	something hydrating for lips...maybe the Aquaphor lip treatment
  	Sephora Tricks of the Trade matte powder 
  	Edward Bess bronzer
  	EcoTools Finishing Kabuki brush to apply the powder products


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 15, 2012)

i just carry concealor , powder and lipstick im wearing tht day


----------

